# Comparador de 6  bit



## Johanna B. De perez (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola todos.................................
necesito ayuda urgente, tengo que elaborar un comparador de 6 bit de entrada (los cuales se grupan en dos), este tiene tres led de salida, 

Primer led, enciende cuando los primeros tres bit de entrada son iguales que los otros tres
Segundo led, enciende cuando los primeros tres bit de entrada son mayores que los otros tres
Tercer led, enciende cuando los primeros tres bit de entrada son menores que los otros tres.


Por favor cualquier informaciónmacion, link o tutorial me sera de mucha utilidad,

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola Johanna:

Necesitas crear un circuito en base a compuertas para comparar tus entradas o puedes utilizar un comparador ya hecho?

En el primero caso, será bastante la circuitería y las compuertas que vas a necesitas, pero en el datasheet del comparador de 4 bits 74LS85 viene un diagrama interno que puedes utilizar.

En el segundo caso, utiliza el mismo integrado para comparar tus señales, obviamente, el cuarto bit no lo necesitas, así que esa entrada puedes enviarla al nivel bajo para evitar que sea un factor a la salida.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------

